# thinking about buying a dairy cow???



## countrymommyof3 (Feb 24, 2007)

We are thinking of getting a dairy cow. I know that we should milk twice a day. However, I am a little worried with what I have found online about the large amount of their production. Online it says 10 gallons a day (5 per milking). Has anyone found this to be true with a family cow? How much do you really get a day/ or milking? We would be feeding hay, grass and grain. Has anyone found feeding amount useful when determining milk production? So many more questions to come if we get one.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

are you looking at a holstein? YIKES...

Now our Jersey, we just got last week, has lactation records from last year of 4 gallons a day average. We're getting about 3 a day right now. And with 8 kids we can use it all....

I dont think I'd want an animal that gave 10 gallons a day and Im assuming that its a larger animal because I cant see our Jersey girl giving that much anyway.

Stick to a jersey, dexter or mini jersey


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

10 gallon might be a bit much average cow would be around 7-8 or so last time I checked.
And it depends on the breed, the farm you buy from, and what you feed it.
An "off" breed like Jersey or Guernsey will potentially produce less but there are exceptions to every rule. Milking Shorthorn is a breed that will typically produce less and produce a nice beefy calf.
Dexters seem to be popular around the board here for family cows.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also let the cow raise her calf herself and only milk once a day. The calf will get the rest of the milk. I've read of people who only take as much during milking as they need, not milking everything out, and then letting the calf finish 'milking'. We plan on milking our dexter once a day, letting the calf have the rest of the milk. Her last years average was about 3 gallons a day, but she is an exceptionally heavy milker for a dexter! We drink about a gallon a day, but there are many other dairy products that we are looking forward to making...yogurt, butter, sour cream, cottage cheese.....

Tilly


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I only milk once a day. The calf gets her all day and then is put up at night. so I can milk in the morning.
My cow is not a milk breed (mini-zebu) and gives me 1 1/2 to 2 quarts (fine of us). I like it that she gives a small enough amount that if we decide, we can go somewhere for the weekend and we don't have to ask anyone to milk her. we just leave the calf on her =)


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a web site with some info. http://www.kountrylife.com/articles/art2.htm You could always raise some pigs with the extra milk


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

My 3/4 Jersey 1/4 Holstein (first freshener) gives 2.5 gallons a day late in lactation. She was giving 5 gallons a day earlier in lactation. I expect she will give about 6 at peak after her next calf and she will likely peak at 6 from now on. My last cow (full Jersey) gave 6 gallons at peak lactation too. 10 is more along the lines of commercial cows. They are fed a lot of grain to get that much milk. You don't necessarily have to feed that much grain and you will likely get less milk on less grain...depending on the individual cow.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I wroe Country momprivatly I have a perfect little jersey in milk that would be perfecct for them
Liz


----------



## countrymommyof3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks you so much for the responses. I do believe that a dexter would be the way for us to go if we decide to get a couple to milk and raise calves to eat. Thank you again. Any info or advice you may have would be very useful in making our decision.


----------

